# He woke me up at 5:30!!



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

That's a whole long hour of precious sleep lost! It's still pitch black outside and I just hear this incessant whining and groaning in the corner of the room. Then I hear him banging at the bell on the door, which always makes me ask myself why I even hang the bells on the doors. I'd be lying if I said the thought of picking him up and baby shaking him didn't cross my mind...But as I stood there half asleep brushing my teeth, I saw his reflection in the mirror and of course I couldn't be mad at him. Even though he probably didn't need to pee super badly, and was just wide awake wanting to play....He's lucky I love him so much :biggrin:

Anyone else have a crazy dog like this that won't sleep in?? And can't be mad at???:tongue:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't have the sleeping in issue, but I know every time I go to get mad at Duke for something (the most frustrating thing is when I'm in a bad mood and he constantly licks my toes/feet/legs, and I say stop it, and then he does it straight away again) but then I look at him and he knows he's about to be told off and he puts on his puppy dog eyes (tilts face down, looks up with sad eyes) and behaves so perfectly that it makes me feel like a terrible mother for getting mad at him in the first place haha. He knows what he is doing wrong, but he knows how to get out of being told off too :tongue: cheeky bugger... but seriously, I dare any one of you to say no to him when he puts on his puppy dog eyes/sad face! it's impossible!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, I sure have the sleep in problem. Early in the am, early 5amish, too many times a low rumbling rrrrrrrrrrrr will wake me up. Every single time I think, Oh please God, NO, and try to go back to sleep. Then I'll hear the rrrrrrrrrrr again and will open an eye and see 2 pricked ears silhouetted against the sliding glass doors. So, then it's useless, once I'm awake, I'll never go back to sleep, might as well get up and do stuff. 
You can guarantee though, that if Mol doesn't start, then I'll be woken up to Windy running full blast past the bed, over and over, her claws ripping on the carpet as she goes round the corner. Beats me why. 
I have weird animals.
However, my Mol and my Wind somehow seem to know when there are times I really need to sleep in, like New Years Day, neither of them stirred until 7.30am. Sometimes they are both right sweethearts. (or scared of being throttled!).


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So he's just like Puss in Boots from Shrek! :biggrin:



MollyWoppy said:


> However, my Mol and my Wind somehow seem to know when there are times I really need to sleep in, like New Years Day, neither of them stirred until 7.30am. Sometimes they are both right sweethearts. (or scared of being throttled!).


Hmm...Louis does have his days where he sleeps in until 7:30...or even 8:30! Man those days are heavenly...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have a 10 week old.....I wake up at 3 in the morning blood curling screaming....all because she MIGHT need to go potty, or maybe not...she might just want to make sure that Mommi is still willing to get up with her!!!!:tongue1:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are the times I love my nuttso get up every morning at 5:30 hubby! :biggrin: And the only pooch that wants to follow him out of the room that early is Ari. He comes back in to take the other dogs out at 6:00, I snore right on through this......if I happen to be awake...and I don't know HOW she KNOWS....Kai will jump on my head and kill me with kisses. Can't be mad at her though....I love her kowabunga greetings......even if it is 6:00 am


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what makes you think your dog didn't
need to go out at 5:30 am? you might
not want to take your dog out at that hour
but your dog might need to go. be glad your
dog asked to go out. take your dog out when
he/she ask.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'll be woken up to Windy running full blast past the bed, over and over, her claws ripping on the carpet as she goes round the corner. Beats me why.


Nala does that too! She gets in her moods where she just has to run as fast as she can around the house. And she picks a track and just goes over and over it. It's especially funny when her track includes the hardwood floors, and she has no traction and runs on the spot a lot haha


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I feel you on this one... Malcolm's SUPER good about being in his crate, and generally only whines if he NEEDS TO GO RIGHT NOW PLZ. Last week, he was whining in his crate just before bedtime, so I let him out and headed to the door - but he didn't follow me. I went back into the apartment to look for him, and he was sleeping on the couch. Little bugger just wanted to hang out on the couch!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Sleeping in is a thing of the past. we're up at 5:10am during the week, weekends, they boys let me sleep unil 6:30 or 7, maybe. In the winter. In the summer when we have 17 hour days, 6am on weekends is doing good. They're a bit older now, 12 and 11 so if I don't heed the activity (sneezing accompanies it most days), I get to pull out the Green Machine for a little clean up. 

Still,their bladders are way better than mine. lol.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

There was just recently a thread about this and I posted about any typical night at my house. My Chi Toby and my old girl Madison wake me up frequently for a late night/early morning potty break. That's not fun, but understandable. My Min Pins on the other hand..... Lord help me. Bailey gets up with the sunrise, 7 days a week and says in her loudest voice, "GET OUT OF THE BED AND FEED ME WOMAN!" It doesn't really matter at that point if try to continue sleeping, because it ain't gonna happen. Now that I think about it she pretty much says everything in her loudest voice. So to sum things up, I haven't slept all night in about 5 yrs. :help: Is debarking really all that bad??


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I set my alarm for 5am, let them out to pee, feed them their breakfast, and then crawl back into bed with Murph. Abbie then goes and entertains herself doing...god knows what. Thinking about the cure for cancer, how to solve world hunger, and stop all the wars, I'm sure. 

I'm not sure if Abbie even sleeps, she's such a wound up dog lol. 

Murph on the other hand could sleep FOREVER. There's days where he has slept in till noon with me. He's my cuddle buddy.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

meggels said:


> I set my alarm for 5am, let them out to pee, feed them their breakfast, and then crawl back into bed with Murph. Abbie then goes and entertains herself doing...god knows what. Thinking about the cure for cancer, how to solve world hunger, and stop all the wars, I'm sure.
> 
> I'm not sure if Abbie even sleeps, she's such a wound up dog lol.
> 
> Murph on the other hand could sleep FOREVER. There's days where he has slept in till noon with me. He's my cuddle buddy.


A dog that sleeps in. Hmmm, I don't understand what that means....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

it's pretty fabulous LOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

meggels said:


> it's pretty fabulous LOL


I'm so jealous.... Wanna trade for a week??


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank dog my dogs will sleep in! The two that sleep in the bed usually bury their heads and don't want to get up if I have to be to work at 6am, and my male thinks the greatest thing around is cuddling in bed with his daddy (he works nights). When he's not working the dog almost seems pissed he doesn't get to go back to bed. Now the cat on the other hand is used to being fed at 8:30 or earlier if she hears me stirring and the yowling commences.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I'm so jealous.... Wanna trade for a week??



Heck no! Your guys are cute, but I sure do like my sleep lol!

I was going to foster a beagle puppy a few weeks ago....and then I thought about sleeping in with Murph, and how much I would miss it...and I freaked.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

My monsters are also sleeper-inners . It's delightful!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I get awoken anytime between the hours of 4:30-5:30 by barney ever morning. We just crawl out of bed he goes out then we go back to bed.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> A dog that sleeps in. Hmmm, I don't understand what that means....


Same here! I'm so jealous meggels...I can usually get away with going back to sleep on weekends, so I manage to sleep in then. But when he wakes me up 30-60 minutes before my alarm goes off, there's no way I'm falling back to sleep!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi has been a total sleep disturber for two weeks now. It's either 2am or 5am for potty time like clock work...then, back to bed.
I say since Donna is already up with her crew we just send 'em all over for about a week long sleep over. SLUMBER PARTY!!!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Lets talk about 2 days ago....-51 degrees C... the dog says screw this and pees on the closet... nice. 6:00 AM...-30 (not as bad)...i take him out cause hes jumping on my face while im sleeping, take him out... he runs, pees...runs to a neighbors yard and eats snotty kleenexs and something else. Decides he didn't want to poo. I am just about to fall asleep again when he jumps on the hubbys face...which makes a very angry guy...runs outside ...poos...might as well get up cause i have to work anyways.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

We have three Cocker Spaniels. All of them sleep in. They'll only wake people up if they have to go outside to potty (and if it's early, they'll go right back to bed!).

I actually have to set an alarm on days off so I can wake them up and feed them at a reasonable hour...

The Japanese Chin mix (was a foster but was recently adopted by my sister, who I live with) will bark in the morning but even he at least waits until after 7...and usually it's more like 9 or 10am when he wakes up.

I feel your guys' pain as I've had some fosters that woke up at crazy hours (and I've raised a few puppies). Man, I love my Cockers. Sophie will even sleep all day with me if I'm sick, ha. She hates getting up early.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what makes you think your dog didn't
> need to go out at 5:30 am? you might
> not want to take your dog out at that hour
> but your dog might need to go. be glad your
> ...


I know mine never has to go at 5:30 because he doesn't pee. He just stands there looking at me like "Why the heck are we outside?!"


MAN, I feel lucky! Mine will go to bed when we do and they wake up when we do. Once in a while they play musical beds early in the morning but a nice, loud, "Lay down, you guys!" sends them scurrying for their beds until we are ready to get up. One of us used to get up when they did this because we thought they had to pee but they NEVER do. They ALWAYS look at us like we're crazy for having them outside so early in the morning and no matter how long they are outside and now matter how much we encourage them to empty their bladders while we're out there they just won't. It's a VERY rare occasion when we actually do have to get up because someone has to pee or Buck just doesn't want to sleep anymore. 

I haven't had to get up early on a regular basis (due to the dogs) since Buck was 10 weeks old.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Yogi has been a total sleep disturber for two weeks now. It's either 2am or 5am for potty time like clock work...then, back to bed.
> I say since Donna is already up with her crew we just send 'em all over for about a week long sleep over. SLUMBER PARTY!!!


Well, I suppose a few more wouldn't matter. :wacko: 
Yesterday I sat outside with all my guys and let them eat some pretty big pork rib pieces. I still weigh all my dogs food because I have a few chubbies and want to keep their weight down but I went ahead and let them have a Chihuahua size mini gorge. I didn't really know if most of them could finish the ribs because my guys are small and the bone is fairly dense and there was a chunk of meat on each one. Of course my Min Pins had no problem and my Doxies (other than Madison my little old lady) ate all of theirs too. Most of the Chi's put a big dent in them so everybody was stuffed. They actually slept pretty well last night but Madison did get me up to go out. Unfortunately she's incontinent so it was a little after the fact so all her bedding needed to be changed. I didn't hear any of my guys get down but apparently at least 4 of them did and went in the back room and pooped. When we got up this morning there were little dusty bony poops everywhere in the dog room. Not a problem to pick up so no biggie. All I could think though was, what has my life come to that 200 piles of poop in the house is a better option than being woke up.... I'm a tired puppy......:bored:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I think if Becka could type she would be agreeing with most of the other posts on here. BUT........

She sleeps in, on a sunday I can get to 3.30pm before she even gets off her bed!!!!!

I however, get up at 6.30 to go out, and have to kick her out of bed come for a walk. I am sure she thinks "why can't that mad man just sleep in once in a while"

Little pup (also at 10 wo) is a different ball game and Becka does now enjoy an extra hour in bed while I take him out at 6.00am and feed him!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow - I feel pretty lucky. Jackson will sleep in with me almost every morning if I want to. Until 10 most mornings honestly since school hasn't started up again. I usually let him out around midnight for the last pee. Most of the time, I am getting up before him, but occasionally he'll wake me up and give a little bark at the gate. But he's NEVER in a hurry in the mornings - oh, God, he take ssooo long to go to the bathroom. He has to just find the PERFECT spot to poop.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a 10.5 week old . . . I am up every day at 3:30am to let him out of his crate and take him outside and then again and 6:30am, I am too lazy to stay awake (I don't go to bed until 1 or 2am) so he asks to go out again at 8:30am. I am exhausted to say the least! I can't wait until the day he sleeps a little more and I can maybe skip the 3:30am walk.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, my dog is a big slumber bum.... 

Most mornings, I wake up between 6 and 6:30 am, climb down from my loft, and find him still snoozing. He might open one eye, yawn, and then back to sleep. 

When he does finally emerge from his "man-cave" (his covered bed under the loft), he is still full of sleep... and just crawls onto the couch in the front room, burying his head into a pillow. Meanwhile, I am busy making tea, showering, etc. 

Our routine is to head up to Central Park for off-leash time (before 9 am), and if it wasn't for my initiative, he would sleep until... who knows?

And yet. When it's finally time to head out the door... He. Is. Ready. And then it's full on action!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Boy do I feel lucky... the catahoula's will literally stay in bed and sleep all day if I let them.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm lucky, Tanis and Tiffa never wake me up. Tiffa stays snuggled under the covers at my feet until I get up. If I sleep in too late, Tanis will lick my hand to check for a pulse. Now and then I wake up to an alarm cat letting me know he needs some food.


----------

